

Nokia patent app: Eye-tracking & "touch sensing" auto-stereoscopic 3d display - Ras_
http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2011044936&IA=EP2009063420&DISPLAY=STATUS

======
regularfry
I'm not _certain_ this passes a non-obviousness test. Given Johnny Lee's
wiimote head tracker (and I'm sure there are earlier examples out there), eye
tracking and a 3D screen, the combination seems fairly trivial. Still, I'd
love to have a play with this thing.

